# Sony A7RIII questions



## Fast Eddie4 (Oct 12, 2018)

I have a few questions for anyone with a Sony A7RIII.  I currently take my photos on a canon 77D.  I use it as a hobby for car photos but also use it for senior portraits, family photos, and such for a little money on the side.  I would like to get a G or GM series lens right away with the purchase of my A7RIII.  The lenses I have narrowed it down to are the 24-70 or 70-200.  I currently use canons more expensive 17 to 55 for automotive rolling shots and portraits. I use the  55 to 250 for automotive stills.  My question is which lens should I get for the A7RIII and if I plan on eventually stepping up to a G master is worth it to just get one right away or buy two of the lower end lenses.  Any advice would be helpful at this point.  I just want someone to help away me one way or the other.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 12, 2018)

Fast Eddie4 said:


> I have a few questions for anyone with a Sony A7RIII.  I currently take my photos on a canon 77D.  I use it as a hobby for car photos but also use it for senior portraits, family photos, and such for a little money on the side.  I would like to get a G or GM series lens right away with the purchase of my A7RIII.  The lenses I have narrowed it down to are the 24-70 or 70-200.  I currently use canons more expensive 17 to 55 for automotive rolling shots and portraits. I use the  55 to 250 for automotive stills.  My question is which lens should I get for the A7RIII and if I plan on eventually stepping up to a G master is worth it to just get one right away or buy two of the lower end lenses.  Any advice would be helpful at this point.  I just want someone to help away me one way or the other.



I learned photography about 40 years ago from a pro who, at the time, was the staff photographer for the St. Louis Baseball cardinals. When I asked him a shopping question about what gear to buy he told me this: "Lenses take pictures, camera's hold film. Get your priorities straight." Things have changed some but I think it's still a valid rule. I shoot Fuji now. When I made the change (from Canon) I wasn't sure what brand/model camera I was going to buy. I had my priorities straight and I started shopping for lenses. The lenses I chose dictated the camera I ended up with. So, lenses take pictures.

Joe


----------



## Fast Eddie4 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thank you!  I think I know what I want then!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 12, 2018)

I have the 85mm 1.4 gm lens and the 16-35mm 2.8 gm lens. I’m superbly pleased with each but I shoot architecture with the wide angle lens and portraits with the 85mm so slightly different than your use. I’ve never had a lens of their caliber; then again, I’ve never paid as much for a lens either. 

The 70-200 gm lens is next on my list. 

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Fast Eddie4 (Oct 14, 2018)

I really want the 70 - 200 but then I wont be able to shoot rollers until I obtain the 24 - 70 lens.  So i guess I'm kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place seeing as how I cant afford both right away.


----------



## SteveSD (Apr 16, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> Fast Eddie4 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few questions for anyone with a Sony A7RIII.  I currently take my photos on a canon 77D.  I use it as a hobby for car photos but also use it for senior portraits, family photos, and such for a little money on the side.  I would like to get a G or GM series lens right away with the purchase of my A7RIII.  The lenses I have narrowed it down to are the 24-70 or 70-200.  I currently use canons more expensive 17 to 55 for automotive rolling shots and portraits. I use the  55 to 250 for automotive stills.  My question is which lens should I get for the A7RIII and if I plan on eventually stepping up to a G master is worth it to just get one right away or buy two of the lower end lenses.  Any advice would be helpful at this point.  I just want someone to help away me one way or the other.
> ...


I saw a video on YouTube where someone compared pictures that were taken from a Pro camera wit a cheap lens to pictures that were taken with a cheap camera with a Pro lens.  The pictures with the Pro lens were better.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 17, 2019)

SteveSD said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Fast Eddie4 said:
> ...


This one?






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSD (Apr 17, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> SteveSD said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...


Yes!


----------



## lance70 (May 28, 2019)

Maybe look at the Sony FE 24-105mm f/4, that's a great lens and pic quality is up there...possibly rent one and see what you think.....I used that until I purchased a few primes and it worked great on my A7RIII.


----------

